# My kitten hisses at her mother?!?



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2013)

It all begun when the mother went outside and i took her back but it was not easy, the problem was she was not spayed so thats why she dont want to come inside.... The day i took her inside all the 2 of them, her doughter and her sister was kinda acted like she was some kinda stranger hissing at her accept her son he was somewhat sniffing at her and refuses to get any closer. 

It has gone two days now and the doughter is still acting weird to her mother, the way u treat a stranger... :sosp:


Is this a normal behaviour? I have spayed the mother today and still the kittens refuses to get any closer, even her sister make a funny noise... 

The kittens are both 6months.... The male is spayed but not the female


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If the mother has been out and is not spayed she has probably been mated... If it was just a day or two ago take her to get spayed ASAP, as in ring the vets tomorrow and try to get her on on Wednesday.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She probably smells odd (of the vets) - try brushing a bit of talcum powder through all their coats.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> The kittens are both 6months.... The male is spayed but not the female


Please make an immediate appointment to get the kitten spayed as well, and keep her indoors until then.

It is not too early for her to get pregnant. Being that young would have serious health repercussions if she were to get pregnant, which will happen if you allow her out. Cannot stress the importance of this. Please keep us posted.


----------

